# Broken wing bat!



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

So my husband found a tiny bat at work with a nasty looking break. Naturally, I donned the cut proof gloves and brought the little guy home.So far he's been eating and drinking just fine and is very active, definitely full of life. We want to send him to a wildlife rehabilitator, but so far we've had no luck finding someone who will take bats. We are still working on finding a rehabilitator, but the biggest problem is keeping the wing stable in the meantime. He keeps trying to use it, but we don't know how to safely splint the broken bone, or if it's even splintable.It's a compound fracture right near the shoulder. Would I be able to make a short term splint until we can send him to a rehabilitator? How could I possibly splint something that small? Should we just keep doing what we're doing with keeping the wound clean? Are antibiotics an option? Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

I would contact the wildlife conservation commission for your state. They should be able to send a game warden to pick it up or direct you to a rehabber.
Best of luck


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey Prince - what ever happened to the bat with the broken wing? Is there a happy ending?


----------



## mickeytoto (Nov 15, 2021)

IMO, you‘d better contact the wildlife conservation commission. It’s much better to leave it to the professionals than to volunteer whatsoever. Btw, you should be very careful ‘cause bats transmit many different zoonotic diseases like ABLV, Hendra virus, Histoplasmosis, Ebola, SARS-CoV, MERS-CoV, and COVID-19. One time I had a similar problem. The bat, which I suddenly found in my loft, had its compound wing fracture. Due to useful instructions from many sites for outdoor enthusiasts like well-known across the US campingfunzone.com, I managed to splint the broken bone, and eventually heal it. After a few months of rehabilitation, I let it go. In addition, that source may provide a many interesting and good info regarding traveling in the wilderness. Maybe, it will be useful to you


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

mickeytoto said:


> If it weren't for bats, we would wave goodbuy to chocolate since they are the one-and-only creatures who disperse cacao seeds


You should check the dates on posts. This is 3 years old.


----------

